# show me strobe light kit



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok so just broke down and bought a 4way 60watt strobe light kit for my truck. Was wondering how hard it is to install these and if anyone knew some pointers or things to make sure I do. I was going to have the place install them but refused to pay $385 for them to install the lights. I managed to install my hole plow setup with no issues so was hoping this wouldnt be any harder. Also what lights do you all usually put them in?


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

If you installed your entire plow set up, you'll have no trouble installing these.

Get yourself a 1" hole saw (couple bucks at a Home Depot), run your wiring, mount your box in a central location (I usually mount them under the rear seat) and connect everything.

Use the 1" hole saw to slowly drill a hole in your light housings and then insert your strobe and connect the wiring.

I usually put them in the front turn signals and reverse lights.

Do some reading around and you'll find all kinds of creative places people have mounted them.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Not sure on installing tips, my uncle installed mine for me. I have a 04 Silverado and I put mine in the running lights in the front and in the reverse lights.


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well installed them last night didnt go bad at all. Hope its ok but I put the control box under the dash didnt feel like putting it behind seat. And put the front strobes in the daytime running light spot since they were burnt out anyway. and put the rears in the reverse light. Can defently say im happy with saving the $385 and happy with the product they are bright and should do the job now lets just hope they last awhile


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

congratulations.


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

I cant believe how bright they are during the day they are ok but defently do the job


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

jeff52984;817205 said:


> Ok so just broke down and bought a 4way 60watt strobe light kit for my truck. Was wondering how hard it is to install these and if anyone knew some pointers or things to make sure I do. I was going to have the place install them but refused to pay $385 for them to install the lights. I managed to install my hole plow setup with no issues so was hoping this wouldnt be any harder. Also what lights do you all usually put them in?


where did you get the lights at and what was the price if you don't mind asking


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought them from a local shop. Strobe kit without extra wire was $160.00 everything I needed to install with extra wire, etc. was $201.00 out the door


----------



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

How 'bout some pics???


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

well I would post pics but cant get them from my camera to my computer for some reason. What would you want pictures of?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

what brand lights ? how many watts etc and no pics just videos at night 

I am installing my strobes tomorrow


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

sho me and I forget what the main company name is of them. I can take video with my camera but just dont know why my computer isnt taking the photos of the memory card.


----------



## winterguy (Oct 21, 2009)

I was wandering what brand or what you guys would suggest for strobe lights. as you have been talking about.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

do a search or start your own thread. There is plenty of regular discussion on this topic


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

search should pull it up but I like my sho me lights and they were good price and nice and bright. Others like wheelan which I would of got but alittle more money


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jeff52984;835621 said:


> I bought them from a local shop. Strobe kit without extra wire was $160.00 everything I needed to install with extra wire, etc. was $201.00 out the door


you didnt get them from priority1emergency did ya ... or truckntow ..... a buddy of mine lives over there off middlebelt and john hauk ..


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

jeff52984;836661 said:


> search should pull it up but I like my sho me lights and they were good price and nice and bright. Others like wheelan which I would of got but alittle more money


A whelen 90 watt 4 tube kit with wires in only $198 at sirennet.com


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes I got it from priority 1 emergency just couldnt think of the name. Your buddy lives right down the street from me im at middlebelt and cambridge im sure he has seen my truck around


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jeff52984;837022 said:


> Yes I got it from priority 1 emergency just couldnt think of the name. Your buddy lives right down the street from me im at middlebelt and cambridge im sure he has seen my truck around


who did you talk to at priority sara or patrick or melissa .. ?? i know em all .. and got some good deals on stuff ....

and yes he lives like the first block on john hauk and the south side of the street ...


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

dont remember there names but the 2 girls were helping me and 1 guy came up and asked how much wire I needed and went to cut it.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah probably sara and melissa ... and patrick with a stocky body build prob cut the wire coool people but there young in age .... hope the system worked out for ya ..


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

worked out well but have to look at it tomorrow turned them on tonight to show someone and they were barely lighting up but then after driving a mile or so tried them again and they were working properly so sure I messed something up lol


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jeff52984;838909 said:


> worked out well but have to look at it tomorrow turned them on tonight to show someone and they were barely lighting up but then after driving a mile or so tried them again and they were working properly so sure I messed something up lol


i take it that you have the able 2 setup .... how did you ground your black wire ??


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

I forgot would have to look but maybe to the battery


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

thats where mine is .... both power wire and negative wire ....  sounds like grounding issues and yes the power supplies are sensitive to correct grounding ...


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

well checked it wire is grounded to battery and positive goes to battery also. havent tried to trouble shoot it yet but works fine still today so here goes the chasing wire game no fun. Thought my truck and plow were all set for the season but guess I was wrong.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jeff52984;839627 said:


> well checked it wire is grounded to battery and positive goes to battery also. havent tried to trouble shoot it yet but works fine still today so here goes the chasing wire game no fun. Thought my truck and plow were all set for the season but guess I was wrong.


so did it correct the problem or you still having issues with it ?


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

As of now the lights are working the way they should. So the other night of why they werent working properly is still unknown to me. I think if it happens again I might just take it somewhere to have them go over it. Only reason why I installed them on my own was cause I refused to pay priority1 emergency $385 to install them. But maybe I could take it there and they could fix the problem if it continues to happen for a decent price


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jeff52984;840179 said:


> As of now the lights are working the way they should. So the other night of why they werent working properly is still unknown to me. I think if it happens again I might just take it somewhere to have them go over it. Only reason why I installed them on my own was cause I refused to pay priority1 emergency $385 to install them. But maybe I could take it there and they could fix the problem if it continues to happen for a decent price


dam for $50 i reinstall them for ya and show you my truck installation .. cause my power supply is under the hood protected by a plastic box..... if you have anymore problems send me a PM ... $385 ya winder police equipment down in southgate wanted $250 to install a mini patriot on my dads 2500 ram ... 385 lil extreme for undercovers ..


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

most defently thats why I installed them myself thats high way robbery but if it happens again ill let you know


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah well they have overhead cost .. but i believe in being competitive not being a crook .. it happens again send me a PM and we will hopefully solve the issue


----------

